# Water flow



## Scorch95 (May 19, 2020)

Is there any hope of designing an irrigation system when my hose flow is something like 3.75gpm? I attempted to test using the 5 gal bucket and it took 1:19 for it to overflow. This was on the front yard, the back has even worse performance but I haven't tested it yet. I'm on a municipal water system if anyone wants to know.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hose bibs aren't known for their high flow characteristics. I'd take that as a rock bottom estimate. If I remember correctly, you need to find the water pipe you plan to tap after the meter and meaure the size.

Start here: https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/gpm-psi-municipal-water-source/


----------

